# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Indian Wells, California Tennis Tournament

## tim

We just returned from 8 days in Palm Springs, La Quinta, and Indian Wells, California where we watched the BNP Paribas Tournament.  I can't imagine a better venue at which to watch a major tennis tournament.  Yes, I said major.  Indian Wells is the second largest tournament in the US, only behind the Open.

If anyone wants further information about our experiences and the tour package we purchased, let me know.

----------


## amyb

I am glad to see that the trip you and Rickey planned was all you wanted it to be.

----------


## stbartshopper

Tim,
We have attended the Indian Wells Tournament. It is top flight and feels very personal. Unlike many tournaments, the venue is small and intimate. The weather can be a little warm, but in the late afternoon, and especially the evenings, it is heavenly. Also there are, as you probably discovered, a number of great restaurants nearby and the accommodations are in the area are very good.

----------


## marybeth

AGGGHHH!  This just reminded me you were going there and I never reported back on La Quinta.  Did you stay at the resort?  How did you like it?  We loved the hotel, mainly because we scored one of the historic cottages.  Weather was HOT HOT HOT in late Sept/early Oct, had to run at o'dark thirty in the AM. Hiked Joshua Tree National Monument, otherwise did VERY little.

----------


## tim

We stayed at La Quinta resort, probably the nicest resort ever for us.  Everything was first class, with just the right mixture of modern efficiency and old world charm.  Our weather also was HOT, HOT, HOT,  in the 90's every day we were there.  The sun was brutal at the stadium, and we did our best to cover up while there.  We saw all the big names from our box seats: Rafa, Andy, Joker, Roger, Serena, Maria, etc.  Our tickets covered the day and night sessions for three days, two days in courtside box seats and one day in a suite.  We purchased a package deal from a tour operator, and we decided to splurge on this once in a lifetime trip.

I rented a mountain bike and had it delivered to me at the resort.  There was a 7 mile bike path that went right out on the edge of the desert.  I enjoyed immensely getting out on it in the mornings just as the sun was coming up to color the surrounding mountains.  A couple of 7 mile loops made me feel less guilty indulging in the fabulous food we were consuming.  I was really glad I'd taken my bike  helmet and clothes.

----------


## marybeth

We ran on that same path.  It was beautiful!  Loved those mountains in the morning.

We also thought the resort was awesome...the grounds, little pools, cool lobby building. And the historic casitas were unique, we were psyched we got to stay in one.

Interesting history too, I guess Frank Capra was a regular. Good stuff.

Sounds like an amazing trip, so glad you enjoyed.

----------


## Maureenm

Can anyone recommend another charming hotel/ inn in Palm Springs besides La Quinta??  Would love to stay there but we have a wedding in the fall at the Ace Hotel on Palm Canyon Drive and LaQuinta is 20 miles from there. Too far. Don't want to stay at the Ace. Looks to be too much of a hipster place young crowd etc and don't like some of the reviews on trip advisor. Many thanks.

----------


## tim

Absolutely. In Palm Springs we recommend the Colony Palms Hotel for its convenience and great atmosphere.  Check out their website and let me know if you have any questions.  We stayed there for two nights after leaving La Quinta.

----------


## Maureenm

Thanks Tim. I will check that one out. As this is a family wedding the other possibility is to rent a villa thru AirBnB.

----------

